# Gas!



## CopperMom (Apr 21, 2012)

Our V is fed Blue Buffalo puppy (mint color bag). OMG!!! Copper's gas smells soooo bad!!! :-\ We thought of changing the food; but he did this with his previous food (IAMS). We thought if changing his food; but if this seems to be consistent, why change? Any ideas? BTW...this forum is AWESOME!!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Some one else on the forum posted that they had problems with gas on Buffallo. When Boris was on Orijen puppy he not only had bad gas but runny poos. We have been told by several nutritionist that it is detrimental to feed puppies on puppy food. It is very high in protein and fat and encourages them to grow too fast. We changed Boris to ACANA pacifica (for all ages & grain free). and can breathe fresh air now


----------



## Buda (Jun 9, 2012)

We giver pro plan for large pups...no gas!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

We have ours on Orijen too. They tend to have gas sometimes. We try to give them a papaya extract pill after each meal to help with the gas. I think it works, but we don't always remember to give it to them.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I had that problem with Blue Buffalo puppy as well. Gas so bad it made your eyes water. 

*But* it may not be just the food. Nitro ate flowers and some of the leaves from the flower garden abutting our patio. I traced his poop pies and soft stools to this behavior, not the food. He also shreds tree branches, his favorite past time. As part of the process of solving the soft stools we had switched him to Orijen puppy, and now to Orijen adult. We also got Nitro to cut down on his flower eating. Stools are firm and little gas.


----------

